# NAPLES | Napoli-Afragola High-Speed Train Station | 25m | 82ft | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*It is the bridge above the tracks, where as the key challenge of the architectural scheme is to create a well organized transport interchange (the station will be used by all high-speed trains and will be integrated with major roads and regional railway lines) that can simultaneously serve as a new landmark to announce the approach to Naples – thus a new gateway to the main southern Italian city.*

The concept of the New High Speed Station Napoli Afragola, designed by Zaha Hadid Architects , emerges from the idea of enlarging the overhead concourse, required to access the various platforms, to such a degree that it can become the main passenger concourse itself. The architectural language proposed, geared towards the articulation of movement, is pursued further within the interior of the building, where the trajectory of the travelers determines the geometry of the space.

_“This is a through-station that acts as the nucleus of a new, proposed business park linking the various surrounding towns. It also allows two strips of extended parkland to move openly through the site alongside the tracks, opening and connecting the station to the surrounding landscape and business park…Our concept is a bridge extending across the tracks, an urbanised public link shaped by a dynamic architectural language geared towards the articulation of movement.” _
Zaha Hadid Architects​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

July 2016



































http://blog.tuttotreno.it/18903-rfi-proseguono-i-lavori-per-la-costruzione-della-stazione-di-napoli-afragola-av/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

September 2016








https://www.facebook.com/www.castal...423046911546/1108814612539052/?type=3&theater

October 2016



































https://www.facebook.com/www.castal...423046911546/1135332083220638/?type=3&theater


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

November 2016












































https://www.facebook.com/www.castal...423046911546/1163867453700434/?type=3&theater


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

December 2016


























https://www.facebook.com/www.castal...423046911546/1183334288420417/?type=3&theater


----------



## Negjana (Dec 19, 2015)

When will it open? And which services other than high speed services are going to stop at the station?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Circumvesuviana and regional trains, if I'm not wrong. 
Little area of the station should open to the public in June 2017, while it should be enterely completed with all services by 2018.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Pics taken yesterday 












































https://www.facebook.com/www.castal...423046911546/1208641972556315/?type=3&theater


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^











































https://www.facebook.com/www.castal...423046911546/1208641972556315/?type=3&theater


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^


































https://www.facebook.com/www.castal...423046911546/1208643025889543/?type=3&theater


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates* January 28, 2017












































​
https://www.facebook.com/www.castal...423046911546/1228987867188392/?type=3&theater​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

http://napoli.repubblica.it/cronaca/2017/02/02/foto/ecco_la_stazione_dell_alta_velocita_di_napoli-afragola_aprira_a_giugno_2017_e_sara_la_piu_bella_d_italia-157414437/1/#1​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​
http://napoli.repubblica.it/cronaca..._e_sara_la_piu_bella_d_italia-157414437/1/#52​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

http://napoli.repubblica.it/cronaca..._e_sara_la_piu_bella_d_italia-157414437/1/#52​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/www.castal...423046911546/1279865795433932/?type=3&theater​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​
https://www.facebook.com/www.castaldospa.it/photos/ms.c.eJxNzMENwDAIQ9GNKgiJbfZfrBJpSK9P3~;ZBSMBMw3LZ4x9oRGr5BVRBHaBXYTyggpkNVE2ABm74FYvhiugP7Q97AV4aH2U~-.bps.a.958351224252059.1073741886.698423046911546/1276886682398510/?type=3&theater​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates 
















































































CRIME​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------

